# Ohio Halloween and Haunters Convention May 17-19, 2019 in Mansfield, Ohio



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, and they're holding it at the prison where a lot of the movie Shawshank Redemption was filmed! Aaaaaand, the joint is haunted!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

So over 750 people attended the convention! We had a blast and we didn't even go to any of the classes. I just added a couple of videos and some pics to an album on my profile page if anyone is interested. For those of you who used to go to MHC, this is going to be a great alternative next year.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Hi all! Are any of you going to the first ever Ohio Halloween and Haunters Convention at the Ohio State Reformatory in Mansfield, Ohio this weekend? I can't wait!!! This convention is geared toward home haunters!
> 
> Ohio Halloween & Haunters Convention[0]=68.ARASoYjdgrWiPz4Nz0WrpVckzZQQnUL46L8EgR0rpmBCMIaaAutbWBPRQcUmvhJhNhREZbYWO40TLYGy_PjEtHEN5RRtKPkO-h6CHGDDgcTDRAs9LRyrpqfhefAyEJsWtoiOWKT8x9F5DrifgZGfW-cJwDnmbB72Q51YmQl-a9zYzS7IYG1U1jgiRR4vAFQioUEqiQpO5Qy-7rTwuSXxb_xfrdWH88cMx3HUqh4j7Iiozh0okHEZF7ew8w-HdJonnBybMgNZJ1BIEF3lpwwwRR93elAnj0zszbYe5uEYIrfqUvwm4zPa4WIbXg5FdXwXtZHOY0eQ_34YFzhdNjvlPRP1jl01aUubWSYd25eYak0x7LJaC5ApEA




Dam , I just arrived in Ohio,. Please keep me posted


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Lokai said:


> Dam , I just arrived in Ohio,. Please keep me posted


Where did you move to?


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Where did you move to?



Hey Bowling Green
A bit small and lonely but things will change


How is your Halloween planning going?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Lokai said:


> Hey Bowling Green
> A bit small and lonely but things will change
> 
> 
> How is your Halloween planning going?


I did my undergrad at BGSU! I had a great time there. 👍🏻👍🏻

Halloween planning? Lol, I live out where the owls screw the chickens now in waaaaaay-Southern Ohio. We don’t get TOTers this far out in the boondocks. I do have a Halloween Room and the 12’ skel stays up all year, so there is that.


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

That's a cool idea.. If I had my own place i would keep a bit of the season all year round. I think I'll add some stuff to the apartment to scare off room mates etc. That's why I want my own house! This year I'll do the Halloween décor and let it run to new years. After all Yule is a part of the season.


----------

